# Screen print on wicking / Dri-fit Baseball Jerseys



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an order for some baseball jerseys that are made of polyester wicking material or "dri-fit" material. Just curious if i could screen print on them. If so, do i need special ink and what about multiple colors? Will it stand up to a print flash print? Will it stand up in the oven? It's really thin...Don't want to see it curl up like a slice of bacon. I actually have an order for some tees that are the same material as well. I don't have any dye-sub equipment so that is out.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. I know you can use some heat transfers but I have not screen printed them yet...a little new to screen printing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I did some shirts using elastoflex transfers from Ace Transfer Company. No problem adhering and they've held up very well.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried screenprinting on a sample dri-fit tee. Came out nice. Just have to dry it correctly so the ink curesd but not so hot so as to scorch the tee. So I guess this answers my question.


----------



## daybreakalen (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm looking to do the same thing with dri-fit shirts. How long did you have them in the oven and at what temp? I assume washing it shouldn't create any new problems if the ink is dried...


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

I just flash dried it as I was only doing a sample. So i flashed it for like 25 secs maybe at 325? Just kept checking to make sure i didn't overcure it...everybody's equip is gon be different tho.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Just beware of dye migration. These are polyester shirts and the dye will "bleed" into the ink if you do no tuse a lo-bleed ink. It may look great right away but take a look in a couple of hours or days. The color of the jersey will tint the ink color.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

I picked up some low bleed inks today for this... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## street454 (Nov 27, 2007)

Absolutely destroyed 10 jerseys - black/white dri fit - looked great coming off the dryer and went right out the door. Customer called next day upset - picked them up - WOW. Talk to your ink supplier. The bright white was antique yellow and got worse the next day....HORRIBLE. Thank goodness only 10! There is also an additive that you can use.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i know this is not silkscreening but i do them all the time with ecofilm vinyl. they still look amazing years after.


----------



## street454 (Nov 27, 2007)

Figured it out! Lancer has a "Sport Pro" ink that is low bleed, low cure. It did the trick. I also used a low cure additive to regular plastisol for the second color.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

street454 said:


> Figured it out! Lancer has a "Sport Pro" ink that is low bleed, low cure. It did the trick. I also used a low cure additive to regular plastisol for the second color.


What's the curing temp on that?


----------



## street454 (Nov 27, 2007)

270-285 @ 60 seconds, I believe. It is 1550 Sport Pro. I don't see anything on the website about it, but they have it. You could contact Deb @ Northwest Screen Supply. She can help you.
Mark


----------



## msg25inc (Jun 5, 2011)

Are there any additives that you know of that can be added to make it a lower temperature cure


----------



## msg25inc (Jun 5, 2011)

Are there any additives that you know of that can be added to make it a lower temperature cure?


----------



## street454 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lancer has a low cure additive for their regular plastisol...LCA Low Cure Additive. They sell it in quarts and cost roughly $30.00


----------



## Shellb2414 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Can't find a printer for Dri Fit shirts*

I am not sure this is the right place to post this but I hope someone actually reads this and is able to help me. I have a dragon boating team and have been trying for months now to find a printer that will print race tanks (new balance dri-fit racer tanks). Printers told me they couldn't do it, or it wasn't possible. Another told me he could do it with a minimum or 36 pieces. We need 20. Finally found one who said they could do it, no problem. So after weeks of talk and having it all set up it came down to paying and submitting the order today and they said they couldn't do it unless we changed our shirt color to white. They have known this entire time it was royal blue. So now we won't have our shirts in time for our next race but still want to get them. Trying to find anyone who can do 20 royal blue drifit tanks for out team for around $25. Surely this is possible to do and I am just finding people who cant't? right? Thanks so much for any and all feed back!


----------



## Omni (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't find a printer for Dri Fit shirts*



Shellb2414 said:


> I am not sure this is the right place to post this but I hope someone actually reads this and is able to help me. I have a dragon boating team and have been trying for months now to find a printer that will print race tanks (new balance dri-fit racer tanks). Printers told me they couldn't do it, or it wasn't possible. Another told me he could do it with a minimum or 36 pieces. We need 20. Finally found one who said they could do it, no problem. So after weeks of talk and having it all set up it came down to paying and submitting the order today and they said they couldn't do it unless we changed our shirt color to white. They have known this entire time it was royal blue. So now we won't have our shirts in time for our next race but still want to get them. Trying to find anyone who can do 20 royal blue drifit tanks for out team for around $25. Surely this is possible to do and I am just finding people who cant't? right? Thanks so much for any and all feed back!


Where are you located?.....Certainly a Royal blue would not cause the bleeding problem as severely as, say Red....Do you have the shirts to provide or looking for the printer to provide them?


----------



## Shellb2414 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, thanks for your reply. We do not have the shirts because the vendors we had been dealing with wouldn't let us bring our own so we never ordered them. We very well could if need be though. Most said there would be an issue with bleeding and or the colors being faded looking. I'm in north Carolina, Charlotte area.


----------



## Omni (Mar 28, 2012)

Shellb2414 said:


> Hey, thanks for your reply. We do not have the shirts because the vendors we had been dealing with wouldn't let us bring our own so we never ordered them. We very well could if need be though. Most said there would be an issue with bleeding and or the colors being faded looking. I'm in north Carolina, Charlotte area.


Though I would not be inclined to guarantee total bleed resistance from a Royal blue shirt (100% polyester wicking), the color of Royal is certainly a less volatile dye, which does not bleed as severely as Red, when printed with white.....I am curious: How many color print are you looking to do, and what are the print colors?.....Provided the use of a proper ink system, one can achieve good results.......If you were to move forward on this, would you be willing to provide the shirts and finished art file for my review?....I am in Ohio, however would be willing to look at your art and perhaps be of some service to you if you are not in an extreme hurry, based on back and forth shipping times.......


----------



## street454 (Nov 27, 2007)

We have done many maroon and black dri-fit garments. There is always a greater danger of bleeding and dye migration on reds or maroons. The black not so much. I would not be afraid to try a royal garment. How many colors? I would be more than happy to give you a quote. Mark


----------



## Shellb2414 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys thanks so much for the responses. I tried to upload my art work in an album. Kinda new here not sure where my album actually is now. So if you know, artwork is there. Otherwise, you could email me and I will send it to you. [email protected]. Thanks again!


----------



## Omni (Mar 28, 2012)

Shellb2414 said:


> Hey guys thanks so much for the responses. I tried to upload my art work in an album. Kinda new here not sure where my album actually is now. So if you know, artwork is there. Otherwise, you could email me and I will send it to you. [email protected]. Thanks again!


I just E mailed you to your yahoo address.....I look forward to hearing from you....Doug


----------



## Omni (Mar 28, 2012)

Rut7Turner said:


> I actually have an order for some tees that are the same material as well.


How are you going to approach the printing of them?


----------

